# ispconfig 3 - stats --> Page not found



## micstepper (8. Nov. 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ispconfig 3 und einige Stats bei Domains aktiviert. Diese Funktionen soweit auch alle ohne Probleme Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich Webanalyzer für eine Domain aktiviert und ein Passwort vergeben. Es wurde auch alles auf dem FTP angelegt. Der Order /Stats wird auch mit den Statistiken gefüllt. Jedoch kann ich nicht über den Webbrowser darauf zugreifen. Ich erhalte die Meldung: Page not found (Link)

Es kommt nicht einmal zum Anmeldefenster. Habt ihr eine Idee für zur Lösung dieses Problems?

mic


----------



## Burge (8. Nov. 2010)

es sieht aus ob da ein script was abfängt weil page not found ist keine apache error.

Schau mal ob in dem betreffende web ein htaccess möglichweise was umschreibt oder so.


----------



## micstepper (8. Nov. 2010)

genial. es war die .htaccess für seo! ok da muss ich was basteln. vielen dank für den schneller support!


----------

